# Phrag. manzurii var. albiflorum



## eteson (Mar 1, 2015)

The correct color is very hard to get but I think that it is something in between the two pictures.

Note the small fenestrations, I think that it is the main distinctive feature with the pouch rim.

It was a gift from D. Manzur and the plant comes with 4 seedpods... :evil: it also self pollinates.


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful! ........... (x longifolium fma album)?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 1, 2015)

. I'm grinning from ear to ear after seeing this! A dream! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Mar 1, 2015)

Amazing and I can't wait to see what the future holds for it in breeding!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 2, 2015)

I am not for green 'alb...' but this one is too beautiful with its red color elements!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice!

Ramon


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 2, 2015)

This is one of the best phrags I have seen posted in a long time. I don't know why but to me it is amazing. I love that green color. Is this the kind that was used in the description? To me the photos in the description look like this one. I an sure it will make some nice hybrids but I think breeding and distributing the species is more important. Please try to get these here legally. I would be interested in buying some if you are coming to the U.S. please let me know. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2015)

Phrag manzurii is here legally.


----------



## eteson (Mar 2, 2015)

Cheyenne, this is the plant described by Higgins and Viveros in 2008. I´ve been looking for this particular plant for years, and finally got it.
I´ve seen only a few true manzurii albiflorum in private collections in Europe and in Japan, not sure if you can find it in the US but I would bet that this var. has not reached yet the US.
The owner of the original plants is David Manzur and he has got some blooming sized seedlings in his lab, in the last show he presented about 5 first blooming plants and all of them are absolutelly gorgeous, the apple green colour changes to pale yellow when the flower matures... he is trying to get the paperwork done for about ten plants and I am helping him collecting the orders. Please write me a PM.

Tom, yes I am crossing it with long var album but I want to try the cross with anguloi first!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree with Cheyenne, that is unusual and impressive. Can't wait to see breeding results wth this one.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 3, 2015)

This is extraordinary


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 3, 2015)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh my! (as she wipes the drool off her chin...)


----------

